# 1/28/2013 afternoon report



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

My Dad headed to Ft Pickens around 2pm after picking up some sand fleas. He said it looked perfect! He got set up and had a pomp on before he got all the rods out. He steady caught fish until I got there just before 4. We ended up with 9 total pompano! Not bad for January!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! good job fellas...


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job Tyler!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like the pomp bite was on today, nice work!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Capt, or god job to your your dad! The pomp bite has been pretty decent this winter, hopefully it'll continue


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think I'm gonna hit it again tomorrow if its not blown out.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang Tyler thats awesome! Phil mentioned you put up some numbers the other day, had to check it out. I should make it out there this weekend. Been a great Winter for the surf, unfortunately I havent had much time to enjoy it.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Russian said:


> Dang Tyler thats awesome! Phil mentioned you put up some numbers the other day, had to check it out. I should make it out there this weekend. Been a great Winter for the surf, unfortunately I havent had much time to enjoy it.


Hopefully it will only get better!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent report! I just hope I have the same luck when I get out there!


----------

